# Unicode eines Zeichens ermitteln



## Guest (4. Jun 2004)

Hallo, 
gibt es eine Möglichkeit, mit einer Methode den Unicode eines Zeichens als String oder so in der Art zurückzubekommen?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Maks (4. Jun 2004)

Meine Suche in Google war nach den Wörtern:
"unicode Zeichen ausgeben java"

gefunden hab ich:
http://www.informit.de/books/java2_komp/data/kap07.htm


```
/* Beispielprogramm zur Bildschirmausgabe vom ASCII- bzw. Unicode-Zeichensatz */
class Unicode {
public static void main (String args[]) { 
 int i;
 for(i=0; i < 1500;i++) 
  System.out.print((char)i);
 }
}
```

Hat alles zusammen vielleicht 5 Minuten gedauert...


----------



## Guest (4. Jun 2004)

Da kann doch was nicht stimmen, weil ich dann ja den Ascii Code bekomme, aber nicht den Unicode... ???:L


----------



## Maks (4. Jun 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da kann doch was nicht stimmen, weil ich dann ja den Ascii Code bekomme, aber nicht den Unicode... ???:L



achso Du willst es andersrum? ja dann....


----------



## Guest (4. Jun 2004)

Naja, trotzdem Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jun 2004)

@Maks: Ich wollte mich eben wundern, ich hatte nämlich nach 10 Minuten googlen aufgegeben. :roll:


----------

